
Kary Mullis, inventor of PCR, has died - laserson
https://mynewsla.com/education/2019/08/08/nobel-winner-kary-banks-mullis-who-revolutionized-dna-research-dies-in-o-c/
======
laserson
Also, the PCR reaction was effectively described in an earlier 1971 paper from
Gobind Khorana (see final paragraph):
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022283671...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022283671904694)

------
laserson
More color on Kary Mullis: [https://classic.esquire.com/article/1994/7/1/is-
kary-mullis-...](https://classic.esquire.com/article/1994/7/1/is-kary-mullis-
god-or-just-the-big-kahuna)

